# Best food for Maltese dogs??



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi everyone..just wondering if we could discuss quality food for our dogs. For example, since joing I have read a lot about cooking for your dog. With so many Maltese having liver issues...what are the best foods? Kirby was put on L/D the Hills prescription food...but he hated it and wouldn't eat it. He did eat the special prescription cookies...but only because he really couldn't have the old ones....his regular food and I am sure people wil hate this...was Bil Jac adult. His breeder told me it was good for him. I often checked with my original vet and my subsequent vet about Bil Jac. I was told it was ok. I think it is higher in fat which was not good for Kirby but he loved it. He only ate about 1/8 th of a cup a day at best..he really ate a lot of veggies and he had eggs...he had my diet really..whatever I ate...Kirby ate. I am just looking for your opinion of your current food. Thanks for your time!:ThankYou:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I, along with a lot of other people on here use *Fromm*. You can get it in grain free or grain inclusive and it comes in a variety of different flavours.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Amy! How is the snow where you are? It is really starting to come down here!
There are so many choices, it can be a little overwhelming to choose!
Personally, I try to stay away from anything too processed and try to feed the best quality food that I can. Having had two elderly dogs who thrived when I changed their diet from dry food to home cooking, I have seen what a huge difference good food can make in their overall health. But it is a big time commitment and not realistic for everyone. For my dogs now, I do some home cooking, but I also rotate with Stella & Chewy's raw freeze dried (with water added), Sojos grain free with raw turkey or beef, and Sojos grain free with cooked beef or chicken. I also use Dr. Harvey's Veg to Bowl with a cooked protein source.
Are you familiar with the dog food advisor site? It has good reviews of foods, and also some good information about choosing. Here is a link to a video on that site by Dr. Karen Becker about how to choose a food:
Dr. Karen Becker: How to Choose a Good Dog Food (Video)
I think it is also important to know what ingredients to stay away from. There are certain preservatives that can cause cancer in dogs, and ingredients used as fillers that really aren't good for them, so it is important to be on the lookout for those. I think the more reading that you do about dog food in general, the better off you will be to decide what you think is best.
Hope this helps a little! I am sure others will also let you know what they like.


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for the replies...
Kathleen...it is snowing like crazy...I am in the jackpot zone of 12"... But I love snow.
Thank you for the video link and I was just on the dog food advisor site...I would love to cook for a new puppy...but have to learn a lot more and get it vet approved etc...I know for me, my food makes a difference in how I feel...so it really makes sense.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie eats Acana Grain-Free and loves all three flavors!


----------



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

Teddy is still on Royal Canin mini puppy (what the breeder had him on) but once he gets older I'm going to start weaning him and feed him Fromm four star instead. It's good quality food and not as expensive as I thought! A 4lb bag @14.99 is cheaper than what I pay for Royal Canin! *Which is $13.99 for a 2.5lb bag! * :angry: and the ingredients isn't even all that great in comparison to Fromm's. good luck on your search! I went to the website: Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble to check out reviews of certain dog food I was interested in. Hope this helped!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

My boys are on Canine Caviar. We use to have issues with feet chewing, and Rocky, in particular use to throw up several times a week, since being on Canine Caviar no more foot chewing and no more throwing up!  I think we're going to stick with this brand. I just ordered some of the canned food to mix in.

The Honest Kitchen, I have some of this at home and it is still one of my favorites. My only issues with it are the amount of poop it produces and right now we are trying to get through a big box of a flavor they don't like so it's going really slow. I was going to do this full time but after all the poop and how much improvement Rocky has had on Canine Caviar, I don't think we'll be switching.


----------



## ann4280 (Jan 28, 2013)

Daisy and Sadie have had a lot of stomach issues. But they are eating Fresh Pets Vital complete twice a day along with a probiotic pill in the evening and doing very well.:cheer:


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I feed either Merrick's Lamb with brown rice or Solid Gold Lamb with Brown Rice along with some wet food mixed in...usually Merrick's or Ultra... Mia's treats of choice are either Cheerios or Fruitables Bacon Apple (I think)*


----------

